# micro pour itouch



## 4759 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je ne trouve pas de micro à brancher sur le dernier ipod touch, pour me servir de celui ci comme dictaphone. Quelqu'un aurait-il des indications ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2008)

A priori pour l'instant il n'y a que le combiné oreillette/micro d'Apple...


----------



## divoli (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour aussi...


On attend toujours ces écouteurs de la part d'Apple, qui étaient initialement prévus pour octobre.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB770G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Ng&mco=MjI0MTA1Mw

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA850G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Ng&mco=MjI0MTEzNw&p=2&s=topSellers


----------



## 4759 (10 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> A priori pour l'instant il n'y a que le combiné oreillette/micro d'Apple...



oui merci pour le renseignement.
il est à 79 euros, surement à cause des oreillettes - dont je n'ai pas besoin !-
Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ce micro sur l'ipodtouch dernière generation?


----------



## 4759 (10 Novembre 2008)

merci pour cette précision au  2ème venerable sage. le kit  micro /oreillettes n'est pas encore disponible sur l'apple store, bien que prévu en octobre.


----------



## jeantro (11 Novembre 2008)

ci tu ne veux pas attendre prends le casque micro pour iphone disponible sur l'apple store il fonctionne très bien et la difference avec le nouveau casque micro c'est qu'il integre un bouton pour regler le son

sinon la qualité sera similaire


----------



## arturus (24 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à vous,

je suis a la recherche d'un micro pour enregistrer le son sur mon ipod touch (os3) via l'application dédié.

Je recherche un microphone pour enregistrer des interviews (donc pas le genre d'écouteur avec micro) mais je n'arrive pas a trouver ce genre de produits...

Est-ce que vous en connaitriez ?

P.S : je recherche quelquechose de qualité pour bien enregistrer les conversations.

Merci d'avance.


----------

